# A penguin gets tickled



## Flea (Apr 16, 2011)

Just a word of caution here ... I'd highly recommend wearing some protective gear as you watch this.  There have been documented cases where the cuteness has resulted in spontaneous combustion.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 16, 2011)

adorable


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2011)

dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Quite a happy penguin!

Fyn


----------

